# Start EMT classes next week



## daedralarsa (Apr 23, 2007)

Well i finished my useless basics and now im going to start the EMT basic classes in 2 weeks. i have clinicals on wed, practicum on saturday, and lecture and lab on tue and thur. My question is, is there anything I should start studying to prepare myself? and any advice for me on what to expect? i really cant wait to start, but i dont want to not know anything going in. so any information would be awesome and much apreciated. thanks

Adam


----------



## AndiBugg (Apr 23, 2007)

Good luck with your class, if it was anything like mine, you'll love it, I wouldnt start just yet, but really pay attention and put some extra time in OB and Peds, those are probably some of the harder sections on the tests. Also I made note cards for when it come time for the national and state exams. They really helped. Good luck


----------



## bstone (Apr 23, 2007)

I would suggest learning the acronyms.
SAMPLE, DCAP-BTLS, OPQRST, AVPU....these are just some of them, but the important ones. Look them up in your book, make flash cards and memorize them. You'll be using them a lot and getting tested on them often.


----------



## Alexakat (Apr 23, 2007)

Study hard, pay attention, ask lots of questions & do lots of clinical/ambulance ride time so you can practice what you're learning in class.  

Good luck!  You will love it!


----------



## Glorified (Apr 23, 2007)

good luck. I finish mine in two weeks.  It's challenging and easy at the same time.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 24, 2007)

I finish May 15th. I can not wait.  I will never let my EMT lapse again.


----------



## bstone (Apr 24, 2007)

firecoins said:


> I finish May 15th. I can not wait.  I will never let my EMT lapse again.



How long had it been since your EMT lapsed? I know of a training center in New England which does a weekend Basic "refresher" which enables people who have lapsed Basic cards test for National Registry.


----------



## Flight-LP (Apr 24, 2007)

daedralarsa said:


> Well i finished my useless basics.......
> 
> Adam



What basics?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 24, 2007)

daedralarsa said:


> Well i finished my useless basics. Adam



If you are talking about English, Psychology, Anatomy & Physiology... I hate to inform you, but that information you will use a lot more than anything taught in EMT course. Seriously... 



bstone said:


> I would suggest learning the acronyms.
> SAMPLE, DCAP-BTLS, OPQRST, AVPU....these are just some of them, but the important ones. Look them up in your book, make flash cards and memorize them. You'll be using them a lot and getting tested on them often.



Ironically, I still do not recall what any of those B.S. acronyms are except for AVPU, and yes I am an instructor level for all those areas. I don't like teaching them or expecting anyone to memorize such useless crap, except for a test. If they are taught properly and fully understand each step and process, then one will not have to attempt to recall an acronym. 

Ask anyone 6 months to a year after a course to recall what most of the acronyms stand for and you will have a blank stare, the same as DCAP in my area, since BTLS/IHTLS is not even taught in my state (which makes it hard to keep my instructor level), rather PHTLS is preferred.

As for as documenting, we need to get away drilling in SOAP, SAMPLE, methods, etc.. with so many going electronic charting, most companies have their own specific way of documentation and format. I know of some medics and EMS personal, that have never documented a patient report on paper in their career. Emphasis need to be placed upon spelling, proper documentation facts, medical terminology and physiological terms. Formats should be discussed and reviewed only. I make students truly chart on at least ten patients in their clinical packet. This provides feed back on proper documentation skills.

My suggestion to you, is to plan to study at least 2-3 hours a week, and you will do fine. Basic EMT is not a hard or difficult course as some attempt to present it, as it is rated just above an advanced first aid course. Reading and understanding anatomy and physiology prior will expedite your understanding of the course objectives. Read ahead and practice your skills as much as possible and you will do fine. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Apr 24, 2007)

bstone said:


> How long had it been since your EMT lapsed? I know of a training center in New England which does a weekend Basic "refresher" which enables people who have lapsed Basic cards test for National Registry.



It was my New York State card, Not national registry. It lapsed in 2002.


----------



## bstone (Apr 24, 2007)

firecoins said:


> It was my New York State card, Not national registry. It lapsed in 2002.



What;s the story with NY and NREMT? If I have a NREMT-I and state Intermediate card, can I get a card in NY? I went to their website and it was a tad confusing.


----------



## bstone (Apr 24, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Ironically, I still do not recall what any of those B.S. acronyms are except for AVPU, and yes I am an instructor level for all those areas. I don't like teaching them or expecting anyone to memorize such useless crap, except for a test. If they are taught properly and fully understand each step and process, then one will not have to attempt to recall an acronym.




Honestly, for about a year after I got my EMT-Basic I used SAMPLE on every patient. It saved my butt over and over as I was so gittery and inexperienced with treating human beings, that it was great to have SAMPLE to fall back on. Of course that was a bunch of years ago and I dont really need it, but I find myself going back to them for nostalgia reasons. 

To the OP: Those acronyms will become your bedmates over the next few months. If you have the time now I highly suggest you commit them to memory. Good luck and post back here to let us know how you're doing.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 24, 2007)

bstone said:


> What;s the story with NY and NREMT? If I have a NREMT-I and state Intermediate card, can I get a card in NY? I went to their website and it was a tad confusing.



2 different organizations.  I had a NY State card but no national registry card.  NY State required me to retake the class because so much time had passed.  National registry never had me as an EMT to begin with and would have required to take a class.  My current EMT class covers both.


----------



## bstone (Apr 24, 2007)

firecoins said:


> 2 different organizations.  I had a NY State card but no national registry card.  NY State required me to retake the class because so much time had passed.  National registry never had me as an EMT to begin with and would have required to take a class.  My current EMT class covers both.



Cool, but I am still wondering how NY accepts NREMT?


----------



## Alexakat (Apr 24, 2007)

Adam,

I use the acronyms as well.  Personally, I don't think they're BS.  Sticking to them helps me ensure I get all of the information in a sometimes chaotic situation.  I'm just the type of person who learns well with these types of study tools.  I apply acronyms to lots of areas of my life to help me remember things...not just EMS.

Your tests will really harp on SAMPLE, DCAP-BTLS, AVPU, OPQRST, etc. & when you get into the field it will seem like you're not going down the checklist, but you really are (just mentally)...

For me, acronyms just help me make sure I'm not leaving anything out.


----------



## daedralarsa (Apr 24, 2007)

> If you are talking about English, Psychology, Anatomy & Physiology... I hate to inform you, but that information you will use a lot more than anything taught in EMT course. Seriously...



yea my anatomy class wasnt useless, but psychology was like common sense stuff and english blaaaaaaa
but thank you to everyone for your advice and support!
i cant wait to start, and ill let you know how it goes

thanks again!!!!!

Adam


----------



## TKO (Apr 24, 2007)

Acronyms aren't for everyone.  I'm not hardcore on acronyms as mneumonics but I know for some they really work.  I don't remember DCAP-BLS-TIC either without taking more time to think about it than a thorough assessment.  But I know medics that shpiel those off faster than an auctioneer.  And others that make up their own.

They'll be helpful for school.  But if they hold you back, find your own rhythm to help.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 24, 2007)

I use the acronyms.. they work for me.  They help me tick off the stuff I've done and locate what I might have missed.  It's like a powerpoint program.. not going to teach you anything.. but helps keep the instructor on track.  I made up little cheat sheets, laminated and small enough to fit on the back of a radio, with the written out sample, opqrst, soap, avpu, dcap-btls, and a list of things to ask.. D.O.B, Personal Phys, Hx, I hand them out to all the new EMT's some use them, some don't.... 

Not everyone finds the same tools useful in the same ways.. different learning styles, different personality types.  That's what so great about forums like this.. you can see the many different ways there are to skin cats.


----------



## Guardian (Apr 24, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> If you are talking about English, Psychology, Anatomy & Physiology... I hate to inform you, but that information you will use a lot more than anything taught in EMT course. Seriously...
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I still do not recall what any of those B.S. acronyms are except for AVPU, and yes I am an instructor level for all those areas. I don't like teaching them or expecting anyone to memorize such useless crap, except for a test. If they are taught properly and fully understand each step and process, then one will not have to attempt to recall an acronym.




I've taken a good course in psychology and just happen to know that this mnemonic technique does make it easier to commit information to short and long term memory.  I understand what you're saying but I do think there is a place for this as well.


----------



## bstone (Apr 25, 2007)

Regardless of our like or dislike of the acronyms, we can all agree that the original poster is going to be tested heavily on them. It's worth it to memorize them now.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 25, 2007)

Why should they be "heavily" tested on them?  The only ones that is usually is presented in the general are AVPU, OPQRST. Most of them are not part of the national curriculum & are taught only according to the text they use. NREMT does not utilize most of them for testing for that reason. 

For example DCAP is a trade mark of BTLS (which is trademark of American College of Emergency Physicians-ACEP) As I described earlier ITLS/BTLS is not taught in every state and as well is NOT part of the Basic EMT or any level of EMT curriculum's. PHTLS, IHTLS, ATLS, TNCC, ATNC, ASTNA TFLNP, are all external trauma education programs involving EMS and are associated with separate sponsors and each one of those have their own acronyms one can learn.

Like I said, acronyms are great for short term memory devices. As one increases education and levels, there is way too many to remember. Just think for each class and each chapter there is probably one that one can learn. 

It is a personal choice to use or not. I have found that the better ones is the ones students create on their own. I encourage anything that will increase the objective and a well understanding of that point, not just a limerick to go by. 

Many educators feel that is part of the problem of EMT's today, we have installed too many memorization techniques and not enough critical thinking skills to cope with different and real events. 

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (Apr 25, 2007)

R/r, what I am saying is that the fellow is going to be tested on those acronyms. Regardless of their use or effectiveness, they are important ones to know. If he has time now, he should memorize them. They are helpful when you are first starting out. Since they will be on exams and he has enough to learn/memorize, go ahead and learn those arconyms now.

I know that when I tested for NREMT-I, I used DCAP-BTLS for my entire rapid assessment. The instructors liked it enough that they passed me.


----------



## TKO (Apr 25, 2007)

bstone said:


> I know that when I tested for NREMT-I, I used DCAP-BTLS for my entire rapid assessment. The instructors liked it enough that they passed me.



I hope that you actually passed because you demonstrated your competence, not because you employed a nifty memory trick.    Otherwise I'll not be vacationing in your state any day soon.  lol!

Are they still teaching DCAP-BTLS?  About 3 years ago we changed it to DCAP-BLS-TIC, which stands for the same plus some bone trauma indicators.  The T is from BTLS is moved into its own acronym of Tenderness-Instability-Crepitis.  It is a nice training aid to remind a student what they should be looking for, but after awhile a person should be able to see what is unusual vs usual without a long mnemonic.

I do still use AEIOU-TIPS however for any kind of altered LOC.  Anyone familiar with that or is it another Canukian difference?

Another good one for dealing with an obstetrics emergency is PRIMAL-FUDGE.
That one isn't famous yet so I'll have to write that one out:

P = Pain? (contractions - how far apart? how long?)
R = Rupture of membranes? (water broke? Color? Smell?)
I = Infectious diseases?
M = Medications?
A = Allergies?
L = Lifestyle (drugs? alcohol? smoking?)

F = Flow (bloody show?)
U = Urge to push?
D = Delivery complications? (regular doctor visits? cesareans? twins? etc.)
G = Gravida, para?
E = Estimated date of confinement? (due date?)


I have encountered hundreds of acronyms in my short career.  I find them interesting and occasionally useful, but I would never rely on them.  I consider them to be a learning aid or backup in the event of a memory infarct.


----------



## Jon (Apr 25, 2007)

AEIOU-TIPS...

My -P school instructor talked about it.. (because I remember the Wheel of Fortune joke ) but I can't remember what it stands for.


----------



## TKO (Apr 25, 2007)

Again, for any altered LOC, you can usually find the answer within AEIOU-TIPS.  This one is useful for critical thinking, but on scene I have the benefit of an UnCx Not Yet Diagnosed protocol that I can run with.  But when it fails and I need to call the EP, I can say, "Well, dude has a catheter and a urinary bladder with blood in the tube....I suspect an infection, also the fever is a clue" and then everyone knows I am badass.  

A = Alcohol/Acidosis
E = Epilepsy
I = Insulin
O = Overdose
U = Uremia

T = Trauma/Tumor
I = Infection
P = Psychosis/"Possession"
S = Shock/Stroke


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 25, 2007)

Jon said:


> AEIOU-TIPS...
> 
> My -P school instructor talked about it.. (because I remember the Wheel of Fortune joke ) but I can't remember what it stands for.



There's a Wheel of Fortune joke?


----------



## Guardian (Apr 25, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Many educators feel that is part of the problem of EMT's today, we have installed too many memorization techniques and not enough critical thinking skills to cope with different and real events.
> 
> R/r 911



I totally agree.  Nobody should use them as a lazy way to pass a test and then forget all the info a day after the test.  Also, we should not think of them as all inclusive.  AEIOU-TIPS is great but we should also be thinking about the other bazillion causes of ALOC too.  I do see your point.


----------

